# Queensland Beer Appreciation Night March 10th 2012



## Batz (9/12/11)

Fellow Brewerhooders,

And now for something completely different.





Lager-Boy night March sometime, I'm guessing mid to late March. Lets all brew a lager or Pilsner type beer for the hot weather. Usual sleeping arrangements, barbaque dinner etc.

Good idea to think about brewing this now.

When it gets colder perhaps we could have an Ale, Porter, Stout...Wheatie :unsure: night?


Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/11)

I'm in! Does a dark lager count?


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'm in! Does a dark lager count?




Of course, lager is a loose term, a bit like a well know inflatable sheep. Perhaps lets say a beer brewed with a lager yeast?


Batz


----------



## sim (9/12/11)

woooh, im keen. I've not been to a ah wotsee before but sounds good, and im a tiny covert lager appreciator


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

sim said:


> woooh, im keen. I've not been to a ah wotsee before but sounds good, and im a tiny covert lager appreciator




Can you brew one?
Nows the time to start if you want it in CC for a while.

Batz


----------



## sim (9/12/11)

Batz said:


> Can you brew one?



well im a pretty modest kinda guy but ...yes!

i'l be getting onto it soon too. a string of lagers have been on the list to-brew for some time now.

were you meaning an all-welcome type of affair? im also quite understanding ...if you didnt :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

sim said:


> were you meaning an all-welcome type of affair? im also quite understanding ...if you didnt :icon_cheers:




In an out of the way sort of thing yes. 

Batz


----------



## Florian (9/12/11)

Hang on... Over the last few month I always thought we're all brewing at your's on the day.

Sounds more like we're brewing now and bringing a keg?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/11)

Florian said:


> Hang on... Over the last few month I always thought we're all brewing at your's on the day.
> 
> Sounds more like we're brewing now and bringing a keg?


I thought we would all rock up to kin kin and drink all of batz's beer and call it lager


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I thought we would all rock up to kin kin and drink all of batz's beer and call it lager




+1
and, yes I think Sim can brew a lager-ish type thingy even a Pilsner kinda whatsit'
I may try and do something black lager orientated.


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

it's a bring a lager thing, brew day here.....not a shit show.


Batz


----------



## Florian (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I thought we would all rock up to kin kin and drink all of batz's beer and call it lager



sounds good to me! 

That's it then, let's do that.

May I request you brew your Schwarzbier then, Batz, and maybe my Munich dunkel :lol:

Edit: mmhhh, that post took AHB about 15 minutes to publish. This forum is on its last leg i reckon.


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I thought we would all rock up to kin kin and drink all of batz's beer and call him a lager.




I've been called worse.


----------



## Florian (9/12/11)

Batz said:


> it's a bring a lager thing, brew day here.....not a shit show.
> 
> 
> Batz


Bring a lager and bring a brewery? Am a bit slooooow tonight.


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

Florian said:


> sounds good to me!
> 
> That's it then, let's do that.
> 
> May I request you brew your Schwarzbier then, Batz, and maybe my Munich dunkel :lol:





I would expect a Munich Dunkel from you mate, I'll see what I can do B)


----------



## stl (9/12/11)

What kind of lager goes well with a shedload of American hops?

I mean, freezerload...


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

stl said:


> What kind of lager goes well with a shedload of American hops?
> 
> I mean, freezerload...




What about a US lager?

Just make it up, easy az !




Batz


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

> The word lager comes from the German word lagern which means, "to store". A perfect description as lagers are brewed with bottom fermenting yeast that work slowly at around 34 degrees F, and are often further stored at cool temperature to mature. Lager yeast produce fewer by-product characters than ale yeast which allows for other flavors to pull through, such as hops.







> American Lagers
> American Adjunct Lager
> American Amber / Red Lager
> American Double / Imperial Pilsner
> ...


----------



## DKS (11/12/11)

Doing a Munich Helles next W/E 40ltr split to 2 x 20ltr to tweak. Good timing ay?
Daz


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

DKS said:


> Good timing ay?
> Daz



I've heard others says that. :huh:


----------



## Batz (22/12/11)

How does the 10th March sound?

Two days after the full moon so things in Kin Kin should have settled a little bit. :unsure: :blink:


----------



## Florian (22/12/11)

Can't commit to this one at this stage unfortunately. 
Wife's due around that time, see how we go, but I think it's rather unlikely that I get a leave pass.


----------



## DUANNE (22/12/11)

stl said:


> What kind of lager goes well with a shedload of American hops?
> 
> I mean, freezerload...




i dunno about a freezer load but i have done a rice lager that has turned out similar to melbourne bitter recently usind 20 ibu worth of calypso at 90 mins. might take a hell of a lot of brews to use a fridgeload up though.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/12/11)

I'm committed Batz, plenty of time to brew too.

Andrew


----------



## Batz (22/12/11)

Florian said:


> Can't commit to this one at this stage unfortunately.
> Wife's due around that time, see how we go, but I think it's rather unlikely that I get a leave pass.




Bring her along mate, if it happens that night the brewerhood can help out. In fact I'll buy a box of rubber gloves just in case.

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/12/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'm committed Batz, plenty of time to brew too.
> 
> Andrew



There's a bed reserved for you and Lisa.


----------



## Batz (28/12/11)

Don't forget this role models, it getting close to New Years and we all know what that means.


----------



## winkle (29/12/11)

Batz said:


> View attachment 51290
> 
> 
> Don't forget this role models, it getting close to New Years and we all know what that means.


I'll say!
View attachment 51303


----------



## winkle (15/1/12)

Pizza nite again?
I'd better add a CAP to the brewing list, pronto like.


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

winkle said:


> Pizza nite again?
> I'd better add a CAP to the brewing list, pronto like.




We can do some pizzas


----------



## Batz (18/1/12)

Might get a list going...we all love lists hey?


1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## winkle (18/1/12)

1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Snow (18/1/12)

Sorry guys - can't make this one. have fun on my behalf  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Florian (18/1/12)

I dare say I'm out as well.   

Shame as i was _really_ looking forward to this one. :angry:


----------



## Batz (18/1/12)

Florian said:


> I dare say I'm out as well.
> 
> Shame as i was _really_ looking forward to this one. :angry:




That's bad luck Florian, I was looking forward to your beer as well. Still all the best for the arrival of your newest brewing assistant.


1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD (penciled in)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## JoeG (18/1/12)

1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sign me up Batz - pity the SCRUBS meet fell over, I'm sure we can make up for it Lager-Boy night.


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

No Florian?!?!? Damn, better make a good beer then. Wasn't going to try if he showed up - King of the Lagers...



You better have a cracker of an Aussie Lager on Batz.... Do we need a beer for the engine? I can do a mild on a Lager yeast to fit in with the theme... Or just a mild.... Or something else....


----------



## Batz (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> No Florian?!?!? Damn, better make a good beer then. Wasn't going to try if he showed up - King of the Lagers...
> 
> 
> 
> You better have a cracker of an Aussie Lager on Batz.... Do we need a beer for the engine? I can do a mild on a Lager yeast to fit in with the theme... Or just a mild.... Or something else....




I wasn't planning on the beer engine Nick, but I'll have it here if you want to brew a beer for it. :beer: I do have a Timothy Taylor Landlord clone that would go well, not excactly lagerish.


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

I figured, but you can never have too many Ales at a Lager event. We do want something that doesn't taste like fizzy water after all.... 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> I figured, but you can never have too many Ales at a Lager event. We do want something that doesn't taste like fizzy water after all....
> 
> Cheers



I strongly suspect that mine is going to be rather similar to an IPA  .


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Where is the 'like' button?

Who says you can't brew an IPL. If you're a cricket fan that may just be perfect!!!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> I figured, but you can never have too many Ales at a Lager event. We do want something that doesn't taste like fizzy water after all....
> 
> Cheers




We could rename it, there's a lager in that tap 

Or just plan March madness, anything goes......like most Brewerhood shows


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Maybe if we name it Sheep Sweat or something as appropriate we'll get away with it... 

OK then, it'll be an English Mild Ale Lager then....


Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

Batz said:


> Might get a list going...we all love lists hey?
> 
> 
> 1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
> ...


Lists yep love em, yours is a bit small compared to the WA Christmas Case Swap (WACCS2012).
I have thrown down the gauntlet and slapped your face with a slipper , take that. :lol: 
Nev


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Thems Fightin' Words!

Mind you, this isn't actually a case swap.... Just a normal, everyday, regular QLD weekend get-together....

I expect at least 10-12 AHBers and probably 35 Kin Kin ring-ins/locals/Batz conneseurs....



Cherrs


----------



## Batz (18/1/12)

Now stop the Nev or you'll get a good thrashing with a wet hop flower!

1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## QldKev (18/1/12)

1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## winkle (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> Thems Fightin' Words!
> 
> Mind you, this isn't actually a case swap.... Just a normal, everyday, regular QLD weekend get-together....
> 
> ...



they'll bring along all the Gold and VB you can comfortably drink......


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Did I not say we need something other than fizzy cats piss Gold...? I'm gonna bring an IPA, a 2IPA, and a stout in protest....


----------



## winkle (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> Did I not say we need something other than fizzy cats piss Gold...? I'm gonna bring an IPA, a 2IPA, and a stout in protest....



I'll bring a Billy B's Golden Apple beer which is like a lager.


*NOT*  .


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Ahaha. Ahahahhahaahhaahhahaha. Ahaha. Aha. Ahem. Good times!


----------



## winkle (19/1/12)

I'll probably be brewing this, with Ross's fermentation shedule.
*
Ditch Your CAP* 
Classic American Pilsner 
Type: All Grain 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Boil Size: 32.13 l 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler (10 Gal/37.8 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 27.85 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 20.16 l Est Mash Efficiency 83.9 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients

4.30 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 85.1 % 
0.25 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 9.9 % 
40.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 26.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 5.4 IBUs 
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 8 - 
1.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S-189) [23.66 ml] Yeast 7 - 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 31.5 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 8.7 EBC 
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## mccuaigm (19/1/12)

Can I lock in a tentative place or this one Batz?


----------



## Batz (19/1/12)

goldy said:


> Can I lock in a tentative place or this one Batz?




Of course mate.

1. Batz - Assorted lagers on tap
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Batz (27/1/12)

OK Lager Boy night has been replaced by Beer Appreciation night, does that sound fancy enough for a Brewerhood piss up?
So ales, lagers, porters whatever, you can even bring a wheatie  

There's a couple of guys coming that we haven't seen at one of these events for many years, it'll be good to have a beer with them again  





No different to any other Brewerhood show


Batz


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

Batz said:


> OK Lager Boy night has been replaced by Beer Appreciation night, does that sound fancy enough for a Brewerhood piss up?
> So ales, lagers, porters whatever, you can even bring a wheatie
> 
> There's a couple of guys coming that we haven't seen at one of these events for many years, it'll be good to have a beer with them again
> ...



You might just get a Biere de Mars


----------



## Batz (27/1/12)

winkle said:


> You might just get a Biere de Mars







Rather posh for the Brewerhood, but I'm sure we are up to it old boy.


----------



## QldKev (27/1/12)

Good evening Mr Batz

In relation to the March activities now to be known as the "Queensland Beer Appreciation Night", I seek clarification of the dress code for the night. Under the regulations for this updated festive activity should one be seen wearing clothes at all times?

Kind Regards

QldKev


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

QldKev said:


> Good evening Mr Batz
> 
> In relation to the March activities now to be known as the "Queensland Beer Appreciation Night", I seek clarification of the dress code for the night. Under the regulations for this updated festive activity should one be seen wearing clothes at all times?
> 
> ...


Yes one must be clothed at all times......................and I vote that.................that one should be Pete!


----------



## Batz (27/1/12)

QldKev said:


> Good evening Mr Batz
> 
> In relation to the March activities now to be known as the "Queensland Beer Appreciation Night", I seek clarification of the dress code for the night. Under the regulations for this updated festive activity should one be seen wearing clothes at all times?
> 
> ...



Fitting attire is expected from the waist up until later in the festivities when dress standards maybe relaxed somewhat.


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

I'm ironing my sarong :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (27/1/12)

I've sent the Mankini off for dry-cleaning. Hope it still fits you Batz! Still had the stains from the last event....


:icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle (31/1/12)

> Fitting attire is expected from the waist up until later in the festivities when dress standards maybe relaxed somewhat.


A good thing too.
The locals got a bit much down at the creek last time.

View attachment 52089


----------



## winkle (3/2/12)

And don't forget your ,
View attachment 52129

ot the bottell
View attachment 52130


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/12)

Bah, looks like i won't be attending this one. Looks like I won't get to play with batz' new taps either. I'm booked in to drive a supercar around Qld raceway on the sameday. Unless of course the drive is rained out.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (4/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Bah, looks like i won't be attending this one. Looks like I won't get to play with batz' new taps either. I'm booked in to drive a supercar around Qld raceway on the sameday. Unless of course the drive is rained out.
> 
> Cheers



That's twice in a week :unsure:


----------



## Batz (9/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Batz (9/2/12)

> i was/am keen as mustard but cant make it. Also havent brewed at all this year, new brewery build, and got nothing lagery.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Sim



Nothing lagery? Sounds like a common occurrence, bit of a problem with lagers here as well. 





That's Winkle and StillScottish sitting at the table.


Batz


----------



## yardy (9/2/12)

Batz said:


> That's Winkle and StillScottish sitting at the table.
> 
> 
> Batz



you let them smoke inside ?


----------



## Batz (9/2/12)

yardy said:


> you let them smoke inside ?




I wasn't happy about it at all, next time I'll talk quite sternly to them. 


Batz


----------



## yardy (9/2/12)

Batz said:


> I wasn't happy about it at all, next time I'll talk quite sternly to them.
> 
> 
> Batz



the rumours are true then, your temper is legend.


----------



## Batz (13/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 
8.
9.
10. 


We are going to do a barby for dinner, we have that under control..sort of. :huh: 

If you guys want to bring something along for brekky or nibblies that'll be good. I'll see a lot of you before this event anyway  

Batz


----------



## winkle (14/2/12)

Batz said:


> 1. Batz - Beers on tap....
> 2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
> 3. NickB - probably a German Pils
> 4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
> ...



Rollmops???
h34r:


----------



## Batz (14/2/12)

winkle said:


> Rollmops???
> h34r:




It took me a couple of days to get over watching Incider eat those things for brekky :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

Batz said:


> It took me a couple of days to get over watching Incider eat those things for brekky :icon_vomit:


That reminded me of penguins feeding their chicks :blink:


----------



## QldKev (16/2/12)

or even a giant praying mantis


----------



## Batz (22/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - some sort of Riwaka CAP
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 


OK looks a small and cosy do, there's couple of others that are waiting on a few things to see if they can make it as well.

All the couples have a bed, someone will be in the caravan that's now an extra room on the back lawn.
We will work out sometime to eat for the night, no idea what but there'll be beer to wash it down. I just hope we don't get flooded out this time. h34r: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - probably a German Pils
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 

Oops, time got away on me. I'll bring a keg of 4.8% basic saison. The CAP is still in the bag, so to speak  .


----------



## NickB (22/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully!
4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 

Yep, no time to brew another lager, so will bring something else - probably a dark ale or an APA.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

Maybe a basic BBQ Batz? Happy to bring some German snags along.


----------



## Batz (22/2/12)

NickB said:


> 1. Batz - Beers on tap....
> 2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
> 3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully!
> 4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
> ...




OK so I'll put an ale on the pump? I've got one ready to go :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/2/12)

winkle said:


> Maybe a basic BBQ Batz? Happy to bring some German snags along.




It's happening mate, not flash but happening.


----------



## NickB (22/2/12)

Yep, or I can bring a Mild along for the pump? Up to you mate!!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (22/2/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, or I can bring a Mild along for the pump? Up to you mate!!
> 
> Cheers




No it'll be mine that's hand pulled on the night  .....................must be my turn ?

batz h34r:


----------



## NickB (22/2/12)

I'm sure someone will give you a reach round mate


----------



## winkle (24/2/12)

Hmmm, I remembered that Batz ain't no fan of Saisons, so I'll probably bring this,


> 1. Batz - Beers on tap....
> 2.Winkle +1 - UXB (Belgian pale ale)
> 3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully!
> 4. AndrewQLD +1 (penciled in)
> ...



and a couple of polycarb schooners Nick


----------



## dougsbrew (24/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully!
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 
8. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red. 



hey batz, original post was beer for hot weather, bit chilly lately mercury in low 20s. 
should be good night, looking forward to it. DB.


----------



## Batz (24/2/12)

OK what do you guys think about a pizza night? We'll supply the base as we know what works in the pizza oven, just bring a few ingredients and the ladies can make us pizzas! Oh I'll help a bit by cooking them, Julie will also do a few salads and stuff.

Good to have you on board Doug anyone with Stimpy as and avatar is OK by me, now where's that Scottish person???


----------



## Batz (25/2/12)

I'm glad it's not tonight, flooded in here this morning. 145mm last night and a total of 335mm since Tuesday night. 
The Maleny Beer Crew is not looking good for me today either. :angry: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/2/12)

It's only me coming to this one Batz, Lisa has other commitments.
Do you want me to bring a heap of nibblies and how about some smoked mullet too? What else do we need to bring?

+1 for pizza


----------



## NickB (25/2/12)

Pizzas sound great again Batz!

How are we for brekky stuff? I'll assume you've got the eggs sorted, but bacon, bread, hashies etc?

Cheers


----------



## Batz (25/2/12)

NickB said:


> Pizzas sound great again Batz!
> 
> How are we for brekky stuff? I'll assume you've got the eggs sorted, but bacon, bread, hashies etc?
> 
> Cheers




OK I'll make sure I have eggs and some snags, you guys can work out bacon, hashies etc

Batz


----------



## NickB (25/2/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap....
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully! (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Goldy (tentative place) 
8. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.


----------



## Batz (25/2/12)

Batz said:


> I'm glad it's not tonight, flooded in here this morning. 145mm last night and a total of 335mm since Tuesday night.
> The Maleny Beer Crew is not looking good for me today either. :angry:
> 
> Batz




Doh!


----------



## JoeG (25/2/12)

This is the view today from my back deck - there's normally a park and a road and not quite so much creek....

Very glad its this weekend and not the 10th :beer: 

I can bring some brekky stuff too if you want Nick - I'll get the bacon if you get the hashies?

Stay dry Batz, I'll see you and everyone in two weeks.


----------



## Batz (25/2/12)

It hasn't rained much today and we can now get out, well in a way..... bugger raining again.




Batz


----------



## NickB (25/2/12)

Crossing the fingers for a fortnight mate! Surely we can't have another rainout! It would be grossly unfair! Think of the Sheep!


----------



## Batz (25/2/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> It's only me coming to this one Batz, Lisa has other commitments.




That's bad luck, Julie was really looking forward to her company.

Batz


----------



## NickB (25/2/12)

I'll take the double bed though, Batz....






h34r:


Can also keep Julie company if that means a bed....  h34r:


----------



## winkle (25/2/12)

NickB said:


> I'll take the double bed though, Batz....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll probably get to be Banjo's bitch


----------



## NickB (25/2/12)

Hey, but I'll get the bed. Beats the back of the car, or waking up with a snake near your face..... h34r:


----------



## winkle (26/2/12)

NickB said:


> Hey, but I'll get the bed. Beats the back of the car, or waking up with a snake near your face..... h34r:


Makes sense.....
View attachment 52651


----------



## winkle (28/2/12)

So, same Bat time for this Batz?


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

NickB said:


> Hey, but I'll get the bed. Beats the back of the car, or waking up with a snake near your face..... h34r:




You can have a bed in the van Nick, as can Andrew, just bring a sheet and pillow.

Time? What time do we normally start? 3-4pm?

Ok Julie has said that we will supply pizza base, mozzarella, and pizza sauce (otherwise we'll be swimming in it) you guys just bring your special toppings You've all been here before so and I'm sure you can recommend our self service.

Only a week and a bit away now :beer: 

Batz


----------



## NickB (28/2/12)

Sounds good Jeff!

Will bring something fun for the pizza. We all like hundreds and thousands don't we?



h34r:



OK, definitely some Onion Relish, maybe some good meat, will decide this week depending on what's in the dumpster out the back of the local Woolies.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/2/12)

I'll bring a good selection of cheese, pickled onions, cured meats ect and smoked fish, what else do we need for breaky Batz?


----------



## winkle (28/2/12)

Chorizo, hot salami, chilli, garlic and bocconcini for my topping effort.
Veggies and some sort of fishy stuff for her.

Bread and juice for breaky?

3/4pm? we may have to do a pit-stop at Pomona and Kin Kin Pubs.


----------



## NickB (28/2/12)

Late lunch at the Kin Kin Pub Perry? 1:30-2:00 or so?


(If they don't serve that late.... Early beers at the Kin Kin Pub!)


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

winkle said:


> 3/4pm? we may have to do a pit-stop at Pomona and Kin Kin Pubs.




We can make it earlier or the Kin Kin pub would welcome you all.

Batz


----------



## NickB (28/2/12)

I'm happy with earlier (although probably not so much next morning) or head to the pub for lunch! Either way, as long as there's not copious amounts of water on the roadway, I'm happy!


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

I'll check-out lunch options at the pub tomorrow.

batz


----------



## sav (28/2/12)

I will see if the wife is working on sat I might be good to come if there is room for a battered sav.



sav


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

sav said:


> I will see if the wife is working on sat I might be good to come if there is room for a battered sav.
> 
> 
> 
> sav




It wouldn't be the same without one.

batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/2/12)

Ok, so I can bring a heap of home made italian pork ,fennel and chillie sausages for breaky in the morning if nothing else has been organised, promise I won't kill you all with the chillie.


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> promise I won't kill you all with the chillie.




Like to see ya try.

batz


----------



## QldKev (28/2/12)

ok, what food is left needed to bring?


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

I'll get the swap music ready.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/2/12)

Batz said:


> Like to see ya try.
> 
> batz



Ok :lol:


----------



## QldKev (28/2/12)

Batz said:


> Like to see ya try.
> 
> batz






AndrewQLD said:


> Ok :lol:




We could always try a chilli off

heat packages from 0 to fark...

All try eat a heat level in order, on and move on. see who gets to the end. :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (28/2/12)

Batz said:


> I'll get the swap music ready.
> 
> View attachment 52715




View attachment 52717


 

Bring on the insanity chilli


----------



## Batz (28/2/12)

QldKev said:


> We could always try a chilli off
> 
> heat packages from 0 to fark...
> 
> All try eat on and move on. see who gets to the end. :icon_drool2:




I'm on a septic system here. 

batz


----------



## QldKev (28/2/12)

Batz said:


> I'm on a septic system here.
> 
> batz




It will be, you were on septic.

Who blew up the septic system!


QldKev


----------



## winkle (28/2/12)

Batz said:


> I'm on a septic system here.
> 
> batz



That could be a problem
View attachment 52718

<_<


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/2/12)

problem solved





take your Baggie home :icon_vomit:


----------



## QldKev (28/2/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> problem solved
> 
> View attachment 52719
> 
> ...




I'm never going to BREW IN A BAG again!


----------



## Batz (3/3/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> problem solved
> 
> View attachment 52719
> 
> ...




That'll be a shitbag


----------



## NickB (3/3/12)

Yep, a shitty idea!

So, how are the rivers looking Batz?

Pissing down here today again...keeping the fingers crossed for a dry run through this week!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (3/3/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, a shitty idea!
> 
> So, how are the rivers looking Batz?
> 
> ...




Dry here Nick, little rain coming next week but it shouldn't be a problem. "clears throat"


----------



## NickB (3/3/12)

Hmmmm, when have I heard that before....!


----------



## winkle (3/3/12)

NickB said:


> Hmmmm, when have I heard that before....!



Apparently the weather system bedeviling NSW is now heading this way.
















h34r:


----------



## Batz (5/3/12)

winkle said:


> Apparently the weather system bedeviling NSW is now heading this way.
> 
> h34r:







140mm of rain in the gauge this morning and still pissing down, the ground is still soaked so every drop is run off, no ones going in or out of here today.

batz


----------



## winkle (5/3/12)

Batz said:


> View attachment 52834
> 
> 
> 140mm of rain in the gauge this morning and still pissing down, the ground is still soaked so every drop is run off, no ones going in or out of here today.
> ...



Its easy to tell when you have a get-together planned Batz.
Hopefully it'll clear by the weekend :icon_cheers: .


----------



## NickB (5/3/12)

Hmmmm....


----------



## NickB (6/3/12)

Any updates Batz? Hoping all is well!


----------



## Batz (6/3/12)

NickB said:


> Any updates Batz? Hoping all is well!




We'll be OK mate  

You've all seen the dam, here it is flowing over today.







I'll update on the roads later in the week but you should get through by Saturday.

batz


----------



## NickB (6/3/12)

Yep, just saw the forecast.

Fine days Thurs - Sun....


Looking the goods! Now to decide what beer to bring!!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (6/3/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, just saw the forecast.
> 
> Fine days Thurs - Sun....
> 
> ...




Yellow Peril perhaps? :lol:


----------



## NickB (6/3/12)

Hells no!

(Though I may be calling into Pete's on the way up - can grab you a bottle or 10 if you like )


----------



## QldKev (7/3/12)

NickB said:


> 1. Batz - Beers on tap....
> 2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
> 3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully!
> 4. AndrewQLD
> ...



Just removed the +1 from AndrewQld and mine 
Updated with the beer LagerAle


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

Bloody chooks ain't coming good with the eggs but I'll buy a couple of dozen for brekky.

We will also have the pizza bases, mozzarella cheese and pizza base sauce (if you want to make your own sauce please feel free too do so). Please bring some toppings of your choice so you can make up a pizza for the night.

Munchies and brekky stuff would be much appreciated.




1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast)
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Beer. Something good hopefully! (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce
9. Gavin 

Batz


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce
9. Gavin


----------



## winkle (8/3/12)

Hopefully all the wetness has stopped and all cysterns are go for Saturday :icon_cheers: .
I'm going to prep by having lunch at the Bel tomorrow, hmmm steaky.
Best taste test the keg tomorrow as well. (unless that happens tonight  )


----------



## QldKev (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza 
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce
9. Gavin


----------



## winkle (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg, Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce
9. Gavin


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

QldKev said:


> 1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
> 2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
> 3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
> 4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
> ...




I will have C02 that anyone can use to give your keg a spurt, sorry no spare taps.

There's an interesting place in Pomona if anyone wants to stop for lunch, it's just back from the pub and called _The Rock & Roll Caf _or something similar. It sort of like the old Happy Days thing, but with BYO. Just normal fast food, burgers, fish & chips, and a few more substantial meals.


batz


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

Will see about lunch... have to call in to see Tidal Pete on the way up to collect some stainless tube....


----------



## ABP1973 (8/3/12)

Bridge crew has been busy in the Kin Kin area this week all bridges are safe for use but I can organise to have them shut again if you want on Sunday

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg, Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast)
2.Winkle +1 - Shootin' Saison
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev + 1 - keg of Bundy Boy piss
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.


----------



## winkle (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg (plastic glass 4 Nick), Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Lager or Southern Cross CAP
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.

Edit: Nick -red plasticy spoon and ice sheets belong to you as well?, the Slip and Slide Cafe sounds ok


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

Spoon...not sure...Ice sheet very well maybe! Bring 'em if you remember and I'll check!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

NickB said:


> Will see about lunch... have to call in to see Tidal Pete on the way up to collect some stainless tube....




Tell him G'day from me, sorry he can't make it, he's always been and is welcome here.

Batz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/12)

Is there room for one more guys?


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Is there room for one more guys?




Of course but it's swagging room only, but under cover, it would be great to have you here.

batz


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

Need a lift Dan?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/12)

Yeah alright, I'm coming.

Thanks Nick, you got room for me, a swag, a 9L keg and 2 dozen spent-grain fed free range eggs?

(Batz dont worry about the eggs)


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> (Batz dont worry about the eggs)




Ok I'll get something else for brekky.

batz


----------



## JoeG (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg (plastic glass 4 Nick), Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy, home made snags for breaky and my bitch Qldkev :wub: 
5. JoeG - Aussie Ale, pizza stuff and bacon(?)
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.
10. King Brown Brewing - 9L keg and 2 dozen eggs


NickB - I can bring some bacon for brekkie if you just want to bring the hash browns?

Should be a great night gents - looking forward to it already.

:beer:


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

OK joe, sounds good. 

Looking forward to it. Will just need to remember my sleeping gear!

Would people prefer a key of Bitter or Citra APA from me?



1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg (plastic glass 4 Nick), Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings (salami and chorizo with onion relish) Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy
5. JoeG - Aussie Ale, pizza stuff and bacon(?)
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.
10. King Brown Brewing - 9L keg and 2 dozen eggs


----------



## winkle (8/3/12)

NickB said:


> OK joe, sounds good.
> 
> Looking forward to it. Will just need to remember my sleeping gear!
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (eggs for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg (plastic glass 4 Nick), Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy, home made snags for breaky and my bitch Qldkev 
5. JoeG - Aussie Ale, pizza stuff and bacon(?)
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.
10. King Brown Brewing - 9L keg and 2 dozen eggs

Bitter, please Bitter. Yum.


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

Citra APA


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/3/12)

Batz said:


> Bitter



Mod edit


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

Ok, I'll bring both.... Got a spot on the engine for the bitter . If not, will still bring both and run one with a bronco tap


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/12)

Should I bring my aldi randall? It works a god damn treat!!!!


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

Hmmm, we might be able to hook the randal up in parallel so we have a non-randalised and a randalised tap.... What beer are you bringing? If it's one of your hop bombs, then go for it!!!

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/12)

I was thinking of testing out my swap beer recipe....my smoked chilli RyePA....through moteuka hop flowers in the randall, or simcoe/ cascade pellets in the randall.

But the randall is easy to swap around so you guys can put it on whichever beer you want.

Coffee beans for a porter, orange peel for a wit.... it works really well.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/12)

I was thinking of testing out my swap beer recipe....my smoked chilli RyePA....through moteuka hop flowers in the randall, or simcoe/ cascade pellets in the randall.

But the randall is easy to swap around so you guys can put it on whichever beer you want.

Coffee beans for a porter, orange peel for a wit.... it works really well.


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

Yep, do it! Certainly can't hurt 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (8/3/12)

NickB said:


> Got a spot on the engine




beer engine is taken Nick


----------



## winkle (8/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I was thinking of testing out my swap beer recipe....my smoked chilli RyePA....through moteuka hop flowers in the randall, or simcoe/ cascade pellets in the randall.
> 
> But the randall is easy to swap around so you guys can put it on whichever beer you want.
> 
> Coffee beans for a porter, orange peel for a wit.... it works really well.



Did I see that post in stereo, or am I still at work?  
But, yes, randallize the bugger :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (8/3/12)

No worries Batz, will bronco tap one of them


----------



## winkle (8/3/12)

I'm pleased its not a Sea-eagle tap, those bloody things foul thier own nests :icon_vomit: .

(there you go Pete :beerbang: )


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/3/12)

Ohhhh, I have 2 Randalls for the weekend.....

My belated birthday present just arrived....

A blichman hop rocket!

Can people make sure they bring stuff to experiment with in the randalls, I dont care what, I want to test them out to the fullest.


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Ohhhh, I have 2 Randalls for the weekend.....
> 
> My belated birthday present just arrived....
> 
> ...




I've been wanting to check out a blichman hop rocket. I haven't got much in the way of flowers or plugs....oh some saaz.

batz


----------



## JoeG (9/3/12)

I've got some Bsaaz and Galaxy flowers for sure. I'll have a dig around in the freezer and see what else I can find....


----------



## winkle (9/3/12)

See what 'the people-up-the-hill' can supply Batz


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

winkle said:


> See what 'the people-up-the-hill' can supply Batz




Dr Poppy's Wonder Elixir ?


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

The very nice council are repairing the road for you guys today.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/3/12)

This hop rocket is a beast... At least you can see it in action batz, and make your mind up then


----------



## winkle (9/3/12)

Batz said:


> The very nice council are repairing the road for you guys today.


Tell them to get cracking, I don't want my front wheel drive city car getting dirty(er).


----------



## NickB (9/3/12)




----------



## NickB (9/3/12)

OK, so time to do some QC on both kegs....

What could possibly go wrong???


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/12)

Have a good one fellas. I'll be floggin a supercar at Qld raceway.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (9/3/12)

Geez brad, man up and do something a little less girly for once...








h34r:


----------



## winkle (9/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one fellas. I'll be floggin a supercar at Qld raceway.
> Cheers



(see photo of Brads supercar above  )


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/12)

I believe this is the one they have set aside for you Brad.



Hope you have a great day too.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (9/3/12)

I thought it was
View attachment 52903


Edit: good news Batz, I found a bottle of the newest Mad Brewers beer for you B)


----------



## Florian (9/3/12)

Spewing I can't make it to this one, seems to get better and better with every post...


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

Florian said:


> Spewing I can't make it to this one, seems to get better and better with every post...




There's a few namby pamby, nancy girl, tea cosy, la la boys, incider type lagers on tap as well Florian.  

batz


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (OJ and coffee for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg (plastic glass 4 Nick), Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy, home made snags for breaky and my bitch Qldkev 
5. JoeG - Aussie Ale, pizza stuff and bacon(?)
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.
10. King Brown Brewing - 9L keg and 2 dozen eggs

OK so I don't need to buy eggs, I'll get some bread and a jar of coffee and some OJ for brekky. Julie is making some yummy stuff.


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

> home made snags for breaky and my bitch Qldkev



That's going to upset Banjo, I told him Kev was his for the night. Seemed to like him last time.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/12)

Batz said:


> That's going to upset Banjo, I told him Kev was his for the night. Seemed to like him last time.


Ah thats why Kev was rambling on about taking a jar of honey for his banjo :huh:


----------



## QldKev (9/3/12)

QUOTE
home made snags for breaky and my bitch Qldkev





Batz said:


> That's going to upset Banjo, I told him Kev was his for the night. Seemed to like him last time.




That's it Andrew... I'm taking the commodore, hope you're bringing spare undies for the trip

Banjo has to move over for the chickens to sleep :wub:


----------



## Batz (9/3/12)

Ok I think were ready for ya !


----------



## dougsbrew (9/3/12)

1. Batz - Beers on tap.... (OJ and coffee for breakfast, some yummy nibbles)
2.Winkle +1 - UXB keg (plastic glass 4 Nick), Raison toast for breaky, pizza stuff, stinky cheese and rice crackers.
3. NickB - Rainy Day Bitter and/or Citra APA (Pizza toppings & Bacon and Hashies for breakfast, chips/nibbles)
4. AndrewQLD - some bottles from my Belgian buy, home made snags for breaky and my bitch Qldkev 
5. JoeG - Aussie Ale, pizza stuff and bacon(?)
6. QldKev- Cheese & salami & pickle platter (ok a dump of crap on a big plate), potato chips to soak up grog, and crap to throw on pizza
7. Dougsbrew - amarillo ale or irish red(both). anchovies.
8. Bruce Probably mixed bottles of my drinking collection Bikkies dip Chips Sausages for brekkie 
9. Gavin - Westmalle Tripel clone keg and Pizza toppings.
10. King Brown Brewing - 9L keg and 2 dozen eggs


everyone cool with anchovies on their pizzas?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/3/12)

******* love em.....

Not that anyone will taste anything after having one of my smoked chilli RyePA's......

I may have to modify it for next time...


----------



## NickB (9/3/12)

Might leave yours for the end of the evening then Dan.... h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (9/3/12)

winkle said:


> I'm pleased its not a Sea-eagle tap, those bloody things foul thier own nests.
> 
> (there you go Pete.



A Cow tap to replace a Bronco tap maybe? ------------- Cows 28 -- Broncs 26. Matt Bowen the master in this game. :super: Watch out Billy! Whatever! :lol: 

Watch out all you southern blowins. :super: :lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (10/3/12)

Woo! Nearly time!

Better go and do some boring, tedious stuff before I leave.....


----------



## Ross (10/3/12)

Have a great time guys... think about us that have to work...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (10/3/12)

Ross said:


> Have a great time guys... think about us that have to work...
> 
> Cheers Ross



I'll not only think of you Ross, I'll send you an image of us having beers and burgers at Pomona for lunch while you are at work. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (10/3/12)

winkle said:


> I'll not only think of you Ross, I'll send you an image of us having beers and burgers at Pomona for lunch while you are at work. :icon_cheers:




[email protected]%T!!!! 

 Ross


----------



## mccuaigm (10/3/12)

As per PM Batz, system upgrade is getting in the way of my social life :angry: 

Can't be avoided this time, have a great day fellas

Goldy


----------



## RdeVjun (10/3/12)

(Checks half- arsed calendar... frowns disappointingly...)
My word, this came around much too quickly for me to be organised in time.  
I'm sure you lads will have tons of fun! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (10/3/12)

Tonnes of chillis , beers , pizzas , cheese and bacon & eggs.
Bring it on, whats the worst that can happen?
View attachment 52935


Edit: anyone bringing baked beans?


----------



## Batz (10/3/12)

> Bring it on, whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## winkle (10/3/12)

View attachment 52937


----------



## Ross (10/3/12)

winkle said:


> View attachment 52937



Lighting Pete's farts!!!


----------



## winkle (10/3/12)

OK, departing this loc.
See youse there (or along the way)


----------



## InCider (11/3/12)

Thanks Batz and Julie - great to see all the lads and ladies (yes, this means you NickB!) and the new faces. Time for a cider and upload these photos.


----------



## Batz (11/3/12)

That brekky beer I had started something, still having brekky beers :icon_chickcheers: 

I upload pics when I'm sober.

Batz


----------



## Batz (11/3/12)

Thanks for making it a great night guys, your all awesome brewers and very good friends.

Cheers
batz


----------



## InCider (11/3/12)

Batz said:


> That brekky beer I had started something, still having brekky beers :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I upload pics when I sober.
> 
> Batz



I'm going to get un-sober while I get the pics sorted...


----------



## QldKev (11/3/12)

Thanks Batz and Julie for hosting this, it was great fun.

Good to catch up with some old faces, and also some new.

Those Belgium's were good (the beers) as was the hand pumped Landlord :icon_drool2: 

My bed looks comfy right about now.


----------



## RdeVjun (11/3/12)

Jeez, must've been a cracker- not a peep in 24hours! How's that dust taste, fellers? Don't worry, the bacon should mask it while you rehydrate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (11/3/12)

Not sure if the breakfast beer whould have helped the drive home Batz :unsure: I'd better have one or two to check after a quick nanna nap.
Baa Bra is waiting for a phone call Nick.

Edit: thanks Batz & Julie - top night!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/3/12)

Awesome night guys!

Thanks to Julie and Batz for a great night.

Pics will be up shortly.


----------



## Batz (11/3/12)

View attachment 52951


View attachment 52952


----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/3/12)




----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/3/12)




----------



## AndrewQLD (11/3/12)

Bloody Belgians, what a way to finish the night, I don't think I can face a beer today :icon_vomit: 

Thanks again Jeff and Julie, I had a ball, great to meet some new faces and great to catch up with some of the regulars.


----------



## ABP1973 (11/3/12)

Thanks Batz and Julie for putting up with us. Good to catch up with some of the regulars and some new faces.
Glad I missed the Belgians from the looks of the bodies this morning and someone misplacing his swag when he wanted to go to bed.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)

Jeez Baa Bra got a work out when she was unsupervised  And Joe... the jolly swagman.. hahaha

And those Belgians... ouch! But they were so good. And the Gose... can't believe nobody else liked it! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz (11/3/12)

Lost and founds

Pillow
JS cooler bag
Something in the toilet bowl :blink:


----------



## winkle (11/3/12)

Those Belgians were responsible for BaaBra running amok (and many thanks to those who brought them along).
Did I miss out on a Gose?, bugger.
Now to recover in time for the Pub crawl.


----------



## Batz (11/3/12)

Batz said:


> Lost and founds
> 
> Pillow
> JS cooler bag
> Something in the toilet bowl :blink:



Pair of Sunny's


----------



## bradsbrew (11/3/12)

Looks like I missed out on a good night.


----------



## InCider (11/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks like I missed out on a good night.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/3/12)

InCider said:


>



Stop picking on me...................














wanker :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (11/3/12)




----------



## InCider (11/3/12)




----------



## winkle (11/3/12)

You missed a belter of an evening Brad
I hope your car drive was absolutely soupper.

 

Oh 
and
View attachment 52986


----------



## kelbygreen (11/3/12)

look like you c&*ts had a good time again! fucked if I know who is who in the photos but still looked fun


----------



## NickB (11/3/12)

Thanks for an awesome night as always Batz and Julie!

Great to see most of you again 

Till next time!

Cheers!


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/12)

winkle said:


> You missed a belter of an evening Brad
> I hope your car drive was absolutely soupper.
> 
> 
> ...



Mate the drive was pretty great. Overtook 2 cars, one of them was a "proffesional driver" giving someone a few hot laps. Pretty sure the coaching co driver got a good experience. The wife didnt enjoy the trip home though..............she was given commentry of how a trained supercar race car driver takes the corners and that she need not to worry about my late braking as I'm a trained.............blah blah blah :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/3/12)

Sunnys and pillow are mine Batz, I'll get them next time I'm in town.
Why do I still feel seedy?


----------



## QldKev (12/3/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sunnys and pillow are mine Batz, I'll get them next time I'm in town.
> Why do I still feel seedy?




Maybe they were male hops in the Randell h34r:


----------



## winkle (12/3/12)

> Why do I still feel seedy?



I think I've identified exactly where the evening took a turn for the worse.


Damm that Achel dubbel was nice, and the Bios (reliable memories fade badly about there).
Hand pumped Landlord was another stand out but all of the beers I had were good.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/12)

Looks like Nick stole Kev's honey for Banjo too. :icon_chickcheers: Looks like he's trying to be sneaky about it too, but if you look at his arm/hand position and his line of sight, coupled with Banjo's attention.......................................................................
......just sayin, just sayin.



Batz I'd be taking Banjo to the vet for a check up mate. :lol:


----------



## QldKev (12/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks like Nick stole Kev's honey for Banjo too. :icon_chickcheers: Looks like he's trying to be sneaky about it too, but if you look at his arm/hand position and his line of sight, coupled with Banjo's attention.......................................................................
> ......just sayin, just sayin.
> 
> 
> ...





Why do you think King Brown and me had a definite look in the other direction? 

That tap tap tap on the table made out beers flat!


----------



## NickB (12/3/12)

You can see the dirt on my back from my roll around in the long grass earlier with BaaBra.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/12)

QldKev said:


> Why do you think King Brown and me had a definite look in the other direction?
> 
> That tap tap tap on the table made out beers flat!


Yep looks like most are try to avoid the elephant in the room. Dan looks disgusted not sure wether its with Nick or Banjo. Others semm rather amused.


----------



## JoeG (12/3/12)

Thanks very much Batz and Julie for hosting yet another fine event. Great to catch up with all of you gentlemen, there were way too many good beers to properly try them all. We certainly gave it a good go though.

Andrew and Gav - thanks very much for bringing along some of your loot from the belgian online buy. Please don't take offense when I ask you to never do that again. Holy crap. Nice beers, these belgian things. All very nice until one of the fuckers creeps up behind you and belts you in the head with a lump of wood. I think some of the photos speak for themsleves.

Now....has anyone seen my swag?


----------



## InCider (12/3/12)

NickB said:


> You can see the dirt on my back from my roll around in the long grass earlier with BaaBra.



Washed her out, she's ready for the next gig. She said she'll be sleeping in Joe's swag after a lot of Belgians....if they can find it...


----------



## winkle (12/3/12)

:icon_offtopic: 
Did anyone get some photos of the Hop Rocket and Randall in action?


----------



## NickB (12/3/12)

I got a couple of the hop rocket - gimme a bit and I'll try to find them


----------



## NickB (12/3/12)

Cheers!


----------



## NickB (12/3/12)

A few others...























Cheers!


----------



## kelbygreen (12/3/12)

looks like some one went to bed early in that first pic


----------



## NickB (13/3/12)

InCider said:


> Washed her out, she's ready for the next gig. She said she'll be sleeping in Joe's swag after a lot of Belgians....if they can find it...



I'm sure BaaBra was ready to back up on the way home, wasn't she Sean...?


----------



## Batz (13/3/12)

Thanks again to all who attended the night, it's always a big plus if the other half enjoys it as well, and I have permission to hold _Beer Appreciation Night #2_ in a few months time. :icon_chickcheers: 

Banjo's looking forward to it already, he liked the leftover pizza.

batz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/3/12)

Good old Banjo...

Has he caught the birdee's yet?


----------



## Batz (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Good old Banjo...
> 
> Has he caught the birdee's yet?




Almost got one today.


----------



## QldKev (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Good old Banjo...
> 
> Has he caught the birdee's yet?




He's a bad doggee like the bad birdee's

I was very lonely that night when Banjo slept with insider


----------



## InCider (13/3/12)

QldKev said:


> He's a bad doggee like the bad birdee's
> 
> I was very lonely that night when Banjo slept with insider



A gentleman never tells Kev! :lol:


----------



## InCider (13/3/12)

NickB said:


> I'm sure BaaBra was ready to back up on the way home, wasn't she Sean...?



We stopped between Pomona & Cooroy for a roadside rogering!


----------

